# Friend wants to buy AOC monitor



## Cool Buddy (Jun 28, 2010)

One of my friends is going to buy a 20" LCD monitor. I suggested him benQ or Dell. As I'm using a samsung & am severely dissatisfied with it, I told him not to go for samsung. But he wants to buy AOC's 20" monitor coz it has speakers and USB ports. So I just wanted to ask if AOC's monitors are good enough. what do you people suggest.

I'm asking him not to buy AOC as it has only analog connector.

P.S.: I posted the question for him coz his monitor his not working


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Digit magazine (if you have stopped reading it and spend most of your time in forum) has given good reviews to AOC monitors...I do not think of any disadvantage in owning AOC monitor

I am not sure about Dell (although I feel that the monitors are very poorly lit), but Samsung LCD monitor works good to one of my friend...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

Benq is a good choice. nice one. also looks good is the Acer H203H (but no more listed in Acer's website) but its glossy (reflection + finger prints).


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 28, 2010)

@gagan, my copy of Digit arrived today (i am not a subscriber, I order online). I'll definitely read the reviews before giving him a final advice.
However, reviews cannot be trusted that much. Not because results are not authentic or anything, but because reviews leave out one very important aspect, how the device performs in the long run. of course it isn't possible to review that aspect either, we won't love reviews of products launched last year, isn't it?

I'll try to convince him for BenQ or Dell, I don't find any real utility in speakers or USB ports but absence of DVI is certainly a disadvantage.

Meanwhile, anyone with a real experience with AOC & it's customer service???


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2010)

Guys, I'm using 2 AOC monitors, one 17" for my brother and mine is a 19" one. The 19" one is available in 5.5k (may be right now it is much lower) and believe me, they are really great. Their performance is comparable to the high end monitors. 
You may think they are new in the town, but actually they are here for a long time. Actually they develop the Panels for Acer, LG etc.
They are really great buy. But as Sam suggested BenQ is also there, but they are good (price wise) for little bigger monitors, starting from 22"


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> reviews leave out one very important aspect, how the device performs in the long run.



that's a very valid point...i never thought about that!
do let me know which monitor was finalized. It will help me buy my next one..though I had made up my mind for AOC...




Cilus said:


> Guys, I'm using 2 AOC monitors, one 17" for my brother and mine is a 19" one. The 19" one is available in 5.5k (may be right now it is much lower) and believe me, they are really great. Their performance is comparable to the high end monitors.
> You may think they are new in the town, but actually they are here for a long time. Actually they develop the Panels for Acer, LG etc.
> They are really great buy. But as Sam suggested BenQ is also there, but they are good (price wise) for little bigger monitors, starting from 22"



The price of AOC monitors is the biggest attraction... 
I also planned to buy 19" AOC monitor...


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 29, 2010)

In any aspect Samsung is not at all bad.Their CRT's were not good as LG's ones but in LCD's they are superb.AOC is the cheapest of all and still reliable.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2010)

AOC F19 & F22 Foci. best monitors when comes to HTPC (foto frame LCD suites drawing room).


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 29, 2010)

He's gonna buy AOC, model depends on availability.

@ajai5777, samsung monitors are not bad in general, but the 20" monitor has a very bad stand, the monitor shakes on the slightest touch. And One of friend's monitor developed a problem in a year and half, moving white lines appear randomly on his monitor. I'm also seeing traces of similar problem on my monitor just after 8 months. My friend said in his case too when the problem started it was hardly noticeable, then it went on increasing.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> He's gonna buy AOC, model depends on availability.
> 
> @ajai5777, samsung monitors are not bad in general, but the 20" monitor has a very bad stand, the monitor shakes on the slightest touch. And One of friend's monitor developed a problem in a year and half, moving white lines appear randomly on his monitor. I'm also seeing traces of similar problem on my monitor just after 8 months. My friend said in his case too when the problem started it was hardly noticeable, then it went on increasing.



But my 1year old Samsung 2033 20" has no probs yet


----------



## static_x (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm using AOC Fovi F22 and I'm extremely satisfied with it..It has got a photo frame design and Full HD resolution...another good option would be V22..its a slim fullHD panel and specs are comparable to any other brands...in short AOC rocks!!


----------



## mavihs (Jun 29, 2010)

wats your friends budget?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, he bought AOC E936Swa 18.5" WLED monitor, supposedly white LED backlit, for Rs. 6500. Screen resolution is 1366x768, no DVI port, no HDMI. He liked it coz it consumes just 20 watts of power, don't know if that justifies the lower reolutions. 1440x900 is easily available in these screen sizes.


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ Actually 1400x900 is getting harder to find as each day passes. 
These bloody 16:9 inch monitors.  Had to settle for one myself. 16:10, I feel is the sweeter spot for desktop use, 16:9 is a bit too wide. 
In your friend's case it might just be that not everyone cares the same about resolution or DVI/HDMI connectivity, as long as it just works.  



			
				static_x  said:
			
		

> I'm using AOC Fovi F22 and I'm extremely satisfied with it..It has got a photo frame design and Full HD resolution...another good option would be V22..its a slim fullHD panel and specs are comparable to any other brands...in short AOC rocks!!


I have it but I kinda dislike it. It is a good looker but then there isn't much in the name of physical display adjustment, say, height adjustment -- the importance of which I realize now having used it for months.

Also, does your central dial feel a bit _flimsy _and delicate. Mine almost feels like it's about to come off!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, 16:9 does feel a bit wide for normal usage. the greater screen area of a 16:10 monitor is better for document editing etc. However, as PCs are becoming more entertainment centric, this change had to come. If those monitors which could be used vertically as well as horizontally would become common, our problems would be solved.


----------



## static_x (Jun 30, 2010)

I think it clears the doubts:
*16:9 Vs 16:10*
16:9 perfectly displays Full HD.
16:10 stretches or distorts  images to meet Full HD signal. When a traditional 16:10 LCD monitor handles 16:9 signals in  generating Full HD image, there are usually two ways to get it done. The  first way would be to stretch the image which results in picture  distortions. Another way would be to cover up the surplus image using  horizontal black bars. Either way - stretching the image by 10% or  covering 10% of the image - would cause a seriously impact to quality of  your visual entertainment.

16:9 allows you to enjoy the entire  image.

16:10 creates visual interference with the black bars.


 16:10 advantages: 

  Higher resolution for the same ppi and "
  More vertical resolution
  Higher resolutions for 1280·x, 1920·x, and 2560·x
  Wider range of resolutions (as of now), including high-res 15.4"  1920·1200
  17", 20", and 24" displays have higher resolutions (both ways) than  16", 18.4", and 21" 16:9 displays (except for 1920*x)

 16:9 advantages:

  Wider so no "black bars" when watching 16:9 movies
  Wider so easier to display two things side-by-side
  Cheaper panels
  High-res 13.1" 1600·900 panel has no 13" 16:10 equivalent
  Can fit a full-size keyboard in a smaller display size
  16", 18.4", and 21" displays are physically wider than 15", 17", and  20" 16:10 displays for similar heights


----------



## IronManForever (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ That is a bit off-mark. The horizontal black bars don't cover up any portion of the image. 

For ex. a 720p (1280x720) video would map 1:1 on a 1280x800 screen, leaving 40 pixel high horizontal black bars on the top and the bottom -- no information/signal is lost. 

_Also, most movies have an aspect ratio of 2.35:1. Make a screen of that ratio (Philips has some) and you will get the best viewing for the movie image without black bars and perfect scaling -- but it wouldn't be as good for internet/desktop use. _



			
				Cool Buddy said:
			
		

> Yes, 16:9 does feel a bit wide for normal usage. the greater screen area of a 16:10 monitor is better for document editing etc. However, *as PCs are becoming more entertainment centric*, this change had to come. If those monitors which could be used vertically as well as horizontally would become common, our problems would be solved.


I still feel that it shouldn't have caused most of the vendors to go that way. Movies are even wider -- would a wider than 16:9 display be good for computers? No. 

*Say 1920x1080 compared to 1920x1200.*
I could still watch 16:9 Full HD content on a 16:10 1920x1200 screen (albeit with thin top/bottom black bars). I cannot have that extra vertical space (that markedly adds up to desktop productivity) on the 16:9 screen.

Now, one would advice me to buy a 16:10 screen if I want one so much. Sure, there are options if one wants 16:10 1920x1200 displays. But with most vendors having most models at 1920x1080 and very few at 16:10, prices have remained high.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, 16:10 is better. and hope no one makes a 23.5:10 ratio monitor, it will be impossible to use a PC with that kind of a monitor. Manufacturers have moved to wider screens not because they sell more for movies, but because the wider the monitor, the cheaper it is to manufacture. Don't know how that happens, but that was the reason manufacturers moved to widescrens so quickly initially too (when they moved from 4:3 to 16:10).


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 1, 2010)

^^ I think we will see some 23.5:10 ratio monitors in coming years. Those who use 2 or 3 screens adjacently might be interested to buy a wider single screen instead. 

For others, that might not be as convenient since one would probably be squinting or moving his head a lot to see content on the far sides. 

So yeah, I do think 16:9 is where the trend would linger mostly, as long as we have these "traditional screens" as the primary visual feedback from computers.


----------



## rightclick (Jul 1, 2010)

it has great feature.buy it bindaas


----------



## nats10 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where are AOC monitors available now in India/Chennai.Can you provide Indian web Site



Cilus said:


> Guys, I'm using 2 AOC monitors, one 17" for my brother and mine is a 19" one. The 19" one is available in 5.5k (may be right now it is much lower) and believe me, they are really great. Their performance is comparable to the high end monitors.
> You may think they are new in the town, but actually they are here for a long time. Actually they develop the Panels for Acer, LG etc.
> They are really great buy. But as Sam suggested BenQ is also there, but they are good (price wise) for little bigger monitors, starting from 22"



In India are AOC monitors there now.


----------



## cyn!de (Sep 2, 2011)

You can hav a luk at aoc 2043fw. It is arnd 6-7k and is led backlit too...


----------

